# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  заберу с собой....

## fucka rolla

нидавно в германии....ученик заперся в классе угрожая взорвать себя вместе с детьми там находившимися.
главный корпус одного из американских университетов. студент залез на крышу и палил из ружья по бывшим однокурсникам..вскоре сам застрелился.
штат мечиган. школа. двое учащихся -гомосексуалиста взорвав столовую отправились по кабинетам, расстреливая однокласников. затем убив себя.
снова америка. трое подростков в майках мерилина менсона расстреляли весь класс. застрелились сами.
преподователь физики взяв в заложники 5-й класс убил себя после переговоров.
вчера....подросток узнавший, что ему изменили, убил подругу и ее хахаля отправился в школу и расстрелял 32 человека и застрелился.
зачастившие в последнее время случаи растрела сослуживцев в войсках рф. описание: стоя в наряде растреливает кого видит и убегает. обнаружив, что находится в федеральном розыске убивает себя из этого же автомата.
тер.организации используют пояса.....
дак зачем забирать с собой? страх умиреть одному и тихо или желание отомстить за то, что раньше не замечали?

----------


## grey

это же америка. у них же всякие техасские снайперы. мне кажеться у них была навязчивая идея и всё. вобщем психи

----------


## Kloyn

просто у них больше возможностей ,над ними надругались ,они не терпят ,страна желаний "=О)

----------


## Разбитая реальность

а помоему человек, переступив через себя  и поняв что терять ему уже совсем нечего способен и не на такое, так что их действия вполне объяснимы, люди  просто, в конце концов взяли от жизни хоть то немногое чего не могли взять не переступив через себя.....
во блин бреда то написал...

----------


## fucka rolla

вот только что видел....тот парень был полулигалом...по студенческой визе прибыл....плюс антидепресанты употреблял....и ему без всяких предубеждений продали оружие...причем два ствола....с амплитудой в два дня...
в любом случае....зачем все таки с собой забирать прохожих?
месть? ненависть к человеку как к части государства?
другие варианты...

----------


## шагающий в тени....

это месть за принцип "я умру в говне а вы будете жить в шоколаде,нет!" глупо и цинично

----------


## fucka rolla

или все таки месть та за *шоколад*?

----------


## Blackwinged

Что, неужели никто не слышал о недавнем проишествии в каком-то Университете в США? Корейский студент убил около тридцати человек, после чего застрелился сам...

----------


## fucka rolla

сегодня в северной каролине подросток ворвался в учебное заведение и угрожая студентам огнестрелом пальнул в себя не дожидаясь приезда силовиков....
а про карейца слышал я....его предсмертное письмо обнарудовали.....
он перед тем, как убить всех во всех позах перед камерой постоял....да и оружие все перемерял...не идейный он был....не идейный...быдлан обычный....

----------


## Blackwinged

*fucka rolla*
Выложи текст письма, если можешь. Я по новостным сайтам не шарюсь.

----------


## fucka rolla

ни как....это видео письмо....

----------


## blooddrakon

Я видел в новостях про корейца, он себя с Иисусом Христом сравеивал. Так что его диагноз ясен.

----------


## Разбитая реальность

кстати, этот чел писал ужасы...и некаторые его "творения" были отправлены в деканат, а оттуда в полицию за черезмерную жестокость...там просто в шоке все былим от того что он писал...

----------


## fucka rolla

когда еще в школе был....на уроке физики в тетради поверх конспекта нарисовал висилицу, стул, окно и лампочку....предков вызвали.....очень гармонично смотрелись на этом фоне физические величины и формулы...
как шутку это ни кто не воспринял, кроме мамы....
уверен, что многие баловались данными рисунками......да и в письменном виде излагали подобное...
но веть ни кто из нас не убивал однокласников....чего нельзя сказать про того корейца.... 
дак в чем тогда дело?

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

> дак в чем тогда дело?


 В том что у корейца больше проблем с головой чем у нас

----------


## Антонина

Мой один бывший одноклассник, самый приличный из всех известных мне людей, сказал в отчаянии как-то такую вещь: "Захвати нас террористы я никого бы не пожалел, даже себя". Я над его словами долго размышляла. Он бы точно мог забрать с собой целый город.

А я забрала бы только одного врага, но не считала бы это самоубийством.

----------


## fucka rolla

да уродов много!!! ни к чему они.....таких просто нада в отвал....как чешую.....

----------


## Антонина

Я не считаю себя вправе решать, кому жить, а кому умирать Поймите правильно: за одну смену на Скорой умирало до восьми человек на моих руках, и я для всех старалась одинаково. Я еще не дожила до тех высот, когда врач позволяет себе решать вопросы, которые решает (судьба/карма/Бог/... впишите нужное).

Никто не знает, почему имеет право жить один а праведник гибнет. и Никто не имеет право строить догадки и вести себя в соответствии с ними. Мы - те, что здесь собрались, - разве не доказываем это хотя бы тем, что сами себя судим? Сами судим себя за грехи/их отсутствие?

----------


## h4te

да на самом деле сложно...чувака по ходу довели...хз вообщем...-_-но прикольно кша)

----------


## fucka rolla

нидавно узнал, что когда приняли некоторые законны( вроде в 18-м или 17-м веке) изменяющие религиозные, православные каноны самой веры, на европейский лад...( принято отцом никоном)...то более полу века старообрядци совершали самосожжения....
а по поводу того корейца, то по моему антидепресанты и МАО ингибиторы сдесь не причем... вся америка на них сидит....

----------


## CoBB1e

Это просто люди не способные ПРОЩАТЬ, и, более того, расстреливают не в чем не повинных, возможно счастливых, людей. Я бы не стал никогда никого убивать - сам застрелился бы и дело с концами! Возможно, эти люди недостаточно умны, вот и все...

----------


## anna 77

не умны потому, что едят амфитамины и ингибиторы мао?
то, что нация сотворившая атомную бомбу, пчел-убийц и легализовала оружие, это называется не умны??!!!!
они заслужили и растрелы студентов сокурсниками и 11 сентября....

----------


## stre10k

вспомнилась почему-то история про Герострата... грека который сжег одно из чудес света чтобы обессмертить свое имя... хех...
я не думаю что взял бы кого-то с собой... в такие моменты когда дальше только смерть - просто не думаю о тех кто вокруг... просто не вижу, просто один... сейчас кажется что смог бы... но помню те состояния.... нет, не взял бы...

----------


## CoBB1e

"то, что нация сотворившая атомную бомбу, пчел-убийц и легализовала оружие, это называется не умны??!!!!"
  Товарисч, это ты не в тему - я же не про всех говорю! :?

----------


## fucka rolla

*и, более того, расстреливают не в чем не повинных.....*
так та ни в чем не повинные и счастливые люди его и довели до такого...

----------


## Smex

именно поэтому эти люди и мертвы
пример:у чела постоянные проблемы,кроме того в его группе(допустим он учится в универе) его постоянно унижают,высмеивают и вообще жизни не дают.на этом фоне ухудшается учёба,отсюда проблемы с родителями,отсюда уход в запои,синька,наркота и т.д.
и вот под колёсами,в жутком депресняке,на измене кого вы думаете пойдёт убивать этот чел?
если его эго не достаточно сильное,то только себя...а если у него самолюбие,ненависть,желание отомстить-то всем Пи...

----------


## fucka rolla

просто это не та страна......нация целиком сидит на антидепресантах.....молодеж на мескалине....
видно азиаты не приживаются там... странный он парень.....полностью скопировал действия парня из фильма *old boy*.....да и сам факт напоминает калумбину....действие стало систематическим..глядиш в традицию перейдет....а мы та гадаем, что мол с америкой делать....
а ни че и не нада делать....сами перемрут...от таблетак да студентов....подающих надежды.....гордость нации.....

----------


## Raz1el

Да все правильно делал этот студент,  а еще лучше,взорвал бы вобще весь универ к чертям,или запер бы все входы и поджог чтоб все орали умоляя о пощаде  :twisted:  . 
Никто этих людей не заставлял так обращатся с этим самым корейцем и доводить его до такой крайности. А то что пьесы он садисткие писал это тоже их вина, ибо сам по себе человек таким психом не станет, проверено   :Smile:   .  Их "шоколад" стал его "дерьмом" можно сказать. Почему они жили хорошо , а ему не давали? Вот за это и понесли свое наказание, а то что мол "он не вправе забирать жизнь,ибо он не Бог" - брееед... Бог несправедлив и слеп, он торчит там  у себя где-то и ничерта не делает, практически. Разве что в особых случаях, хотя если чесно он и не должен наверно,люди сами должны разбиратся - и кореец молодец что разобрался и набрался сил на такой поступок.

----------


## S.E.L.L.

> Да все правильно делал этот студент,  а еще лучше,взорвал бы вобще весь универ к чертям,или запер бы все входы и поджог чтоб все орали умоляя о пощаде  :twisted:  . 
> Никто этих людей не заставлял так обращатся с этим самым корейцем и доводить его до такой крайности. А то что пьесы он садисткие писал это тоже их вина, ибо сам по себе человек таким психом не станет, проверено    .  Их "шоколад" стал его "дерьмом" можно сказать. Почему они жили хорошо , а ему не давали? Вот за это и понесли свое наказание, а то что мол "он не вправе забирать жизнь,ибо он не Бог" - брееед... Бог несправедлив и слеп, он торчит там  у себя где-то и ничерта не делает, практически. Разве что в особых случаях, хотя если чесно он и не должен наверно,люди сами должны разбиратся - и кореец молодец что разобрался и набрался сил на такой поступок.


 мда... комментировать пожалуй не буду... и так все понятно...

----------


## fucka rolla

селл, не гони....ведь всё так и есть...агрессия Raz1el оправдана...
не тока они...вся нация заслужила это....
ради мира можно и повоевать...

----------


## S.E.L.L.

> селл, не гони....ведь всё так и есть...агрессия Raz1el оправдана...
> не тока они...вся нация заслужила это....
> ради мира можно и повоевать...


 агрессия, злость и ненависть оправданными не бывают...
пусть мир - говно, пусть люди - (тут сами поставьте), но ненавидя их тогда чем ты отличаешься от них? подумай... от твоей ненависти и агрессии мир не станет лучше, люди не станут лучше, ты только породишь еще больше агрессии...

А насчет бога... хватит сваливать все на судьбу, на бога, мы словно маленькие дети... давайте взрослеть уже!!!

----------


## Raz1el

С.Е.Л.Л видимо у тебя не бывают, а у меня бывают. Я не понимаю как можно не ненавидить тех кто портит твое существование, не понимаю... И еще, именно в том самом отличии как раз таки и есть дело. Когда ты отличаешся от окружающего общества, это общество тебя начинает чмырить и осмеивать, и тут пожалуста не спорь с.е.л.л - ибо это факт.
Именно потому что человек даже в том же детстве не ведет себя так как простые дети(т.е например не мучает в месте с ними бездомных кошек во дворе или еще чет типа этого) то эти то самые мелкие детишки не принмают его в свое общество, и именно в этот момент у человек меняется, он чувствует этот негатив, и невольно начинает относиться к людям так же - тоесть ненавидеть их.(хотя есть такие тряпки и мазахисты которые не относятся к людям так же) "Зло пораждает зло" как писал Лермонтов. Хотя у каждого своя правда конечно и может для кого то "агрессии и ненависти нет оправдания" , но по мойму это признак явного мазахизма, если не физического то морального.
А на счет бога -  он создал нас и значит должен способствовать тому,чтобы мы не были таким уродами какие мы есть,он ведь все может,он просто наверно извращенец сидит и смотрит на нас сверху как реалити шоу по телику, но тем не менее я в него все равно верю и уважаю.

----------


## fucka rolla

ну в принципе согласен...
но про бога ты лучше вот тут ответь....http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtop...t=397&start=75
на бога ссылаться ваще не следует....потому как вопрос веры....

----------


## S.E.L.L.

> "Зло пораждает зло"


 что ж, это ваш выбор, и я его не осуждаю...

а насчет мазохизма - ну да, я мазохист, а вы имеете что-то против? :wink:  :P   :Big Grin:

----------


## fucka rolla

по мне дык мазахизм-инструмент познания себя....что можно знать о себе, если не испытывал боли...?  мазахизм хорош в каком та значении....

----------


## taggart

*Селл*, :beer: ;)




> Когда ты отличаешся от окружающего общества, это общество тебя начинает чмырить и осмеивать, и тут пожалуста не спорь с.е.л.л - ибо это факт.


 Мда :-). Ну то, что земля на трех китах стоит, для Вас, очевидно тоже "Факт". Что ж..причин разрушать ваши иллюзии я не вижу.




> не тока они...вся нация заслужила это....


 *fucka rolla*, можно поинтересоваться в чем заключался Ваш опыт общения с амерской нацией в целом и отдельными её представителями в частности? :).

----------


## fucka rolla

я, пардон, языками владею....имею опыт общения и с европейцами(англичане, немци, голландци) и с самими виновниками дискуссии...тобиж американцами...

----------


## taggart

> я, пардон, языками владею....имею опыт общения и с европейцами(англичане, немци, голландци) и с самими виновниками дискуссии...тобиж американцами...


 Поверьте, я тоже..имею опыт. Причем очень не маленький.. И я бы не сказал, что амеры чем-то так уж радикально плохи, что стоит желать им всем смерти. Менталитет конечно отличается несколько, но в основном такие же люди-человеки.

Опять же я не рассматриваю внешнюю политику США, а только граждан этой страны.

----------


## Raz1el

не ну впринципе америкосы они же сами выходили на демонстрации против войны в ираке и мол "Буш монстр" , так что впринципе нельзя точно утверждать что они все заслуживают смерти... Вот лично я не могу сказать что я их не люблю, но жаба душит что у них все лучше чем у нас.

----------


## fucka rolla

статистика брат!!! что в россии, что в европе, австралии и японии нет столько убийств...безпричинных.... даже развивающиеся страны не имеют столь высокий показатель как штаты.... по убийствам...среди подростков, взрослых и так далее... чисто, безосновательно убийство...  у нас морды уж какое столетие бьют по чем зря... в англии канституцией тычут...а вот у них видиш в моде убийство...
не мне те рассказывать про количество убийств в школах....не мне те рассказывать про убийства на улицах.... 
думаю, сея статистика должна о чем та говорить...значит это с ними что та не так...

----------


## fucka rolla

слегка переведу тему...по скольку серийные убийци *заберают с собой*... то выношу на обсуждение онную тему....сдесь...
вот полюбуйтесь...сдесь по английски, но в краце перескажу...чувак рисует календарь про самых знаменитых маньяков. он уже поступил в продажу...нидавно выпустили майки с изображениями маньяков...
http://serialkillercalendar.com/    -сдесь можно ткнуть на чикатилу...
http://www.nicolasclaux.com   и еще одна ссылка...
 ну, что..друзья....  что думаите? кашунство или дань уважения тем, кто *не убивает, а освобождает*? и могут ли составители календаря сравница с этими же убийцами?
еще ссылка...но тут просто о самих маньяках...   http://www.maniaki.narod.ru/menu/menu.html
прошу заметить, что маньяков на территории штатов гараздо больше, чем в любой другой стране... значит с америкой что-то не так еще раз подтверждается....

----------


## Undead

А может просто то что в Америке происходит всегда почему то известно всему миру... Позеры они

----------


## fucka rolla

> А может просто то что в Америке происходит всегда почему то известно всему миру... Позеры они


 естественно...я презираю сей факт!
почему все знают про долбанное 11 сентября, но ни кто не вспомнит дату террактов , когда взрывали гексоген в подвалов домов...ни кто не помнит, нито, что даты, самого факта не помнит...что в буденовске захватили больницу...ни кто не помнит, когда был  терракт в *норд осте*...одно сплошное 11 сентября...   зачем нам хлопотать за чужое горе, когда от своих не оправились еще? 
когда в африке на человека приходится 4 литра воды в день, а американец и жители стран под покровительством сша (например израиль) расходует по 400 литров...когда каждый третьий американец сидит на антидепресантах...когда 78% мировых маньяков в мире-американци...  что это...географические обстоятельства или предрасположенность нации в целом?
но все же... в чем причина массового убийства...будь то студент с глоком или серийный маньяк? и я не верю, что это изза недостатка внимания..

----------


## GanibaL

> они заслужили и растрелы студентов сокурсниками и 11 сентября....


     :!:  :!: Извиняюсь перед всеми за грубость и открытость,но ты **** просто,такие вещи говорить нельзя!!!О таком даже думать нельзя,это надо быть недочеловеком чтоб вот такую херню ляпнуть.Там люди ни за что умирали,просто так,обычные люди,по вине гребаных арабов и еб*чего корейца.
 :!:  :!:            Просто иногда лучше промолчать! :!:  :!:

----------


## Undead

2Ганибал
После слова "Недочеловек" я стал еще чуть большим мизантропом, я согласен с Анной, частично... Пострадали то наверняка и хорошие люди (

----------


## Raz1el

Да ты ганибал нифига фишку не рубиш! Нет невинных - все виновны, все грешники, все заслужили, только не каждому по заслугам воздается.

----------


## GanibaL

> Да ты ганибал нифига фишку не рубиш! Нет невинных - все виновны, все грешники, все заслужили, только не каждому по заслугам воздается.


   Во отморозок :?   Я думаю твои слова можно не комментировать,всё и так понятно.

----------


## GanibaL

> 2Ганибал
> После слова "Недочеловек" я стал еще чуть большим мизантропом, я согласен с Анной, частично... Пострадали то наверняка и хорошие люди (


    Понимаешь,одно дело убивать себя - это личное дело каждого,другое дело убивать других.
   Вопрос: когда у нас взрывали вагоны в метро,когда подрывали переход и т.д.  Ты к смерти этих людей так же относишься?Типа заслужили а некоторые хорошие?    Если нет - значит твоё отношение к террактам в Америке - простой,бональный антиамериканизм.Если так же относишься - ну хрен знает,у тебя какая-то необоснованная ненависть к людям,к ОБЫЧНЫМ людям.Это не есть хорошо...Вот у тебя в таком случае есть возможность скатиться до животного уровня Raz1el,который скорее всего при наличие огнестрельного оружия начал бы валить всех "грешников".
    2Raz1el - какое твоё дело до чужих грехов??Это совсем не твоё дело,это ИХ дело.Да и понятие самого греха очень размытое.Если смотреть на грех с христианской точки зрения,то...да лучше вообще с этой точки зрения не смотреть на грехи,у католиков секс с презирвативом считается тяжким грехов.Надо смотреть на грех с морально-этической точки зрения(если ты конечно понимаешь что это такое).А если ты смотришь на грехи с точки зрения церкви и всей лабуды которая около неё вертится,то ПОБОЙСЯ БОГА,ты самый тяжкий грешник,ты не имеешь права судить других!Тем более за ничтожные грехи,которые и рядом не могут встать с убийством.
      Вобщем ты,Raz1el,социально опасная личность,или просто озлобленный подросток.

----------


## Undead

Я ко всем террактам отношусь нейтрально
А ненависть(точней не ненависть, я никого не ненавижу... Недолюбливание скорей)у меня есть...

----------


## Raz1el

может я и озлобленный подросток, но тем не менее, всех подряд стрелять бы я не стал,я бы отстреливал за дело отдельных личностей, и впервую очередь отомстил бы "старым друзьям". Да,если посмореть с церковной точки зрения, я долбаный грешник и гореть мне в аду, а так - я не социально опасен ни капли... " пока гром не грянет,мужик не перекрестится." вот так же пока меня не заденут за живое я абсолютно адекватен... так что ты Ганибал, не знаеш нифига обо мне, а трындиш...

----------


## Антонина

Ребята, не надо жечь флейм и переходить на личности. У всех разные точки зрения.

----------


## fucka rolla

да ладно антонина....ребята гарячие...вспылили...бывает...
лучше б попытались раскрыть ну уж если не все тонкости психики маньяков, то хотя бы рассуждали в этом направлении....
я вот что думаю....маньяки не такие уж и больные, чтобы не осознавать уголовной ответственности..... знают они об этом...на моей памяти не было не пойманнных... но все же продолжают....
тоесть зная, что будут приговорены к пожизненному, продолжают убивать......значит, желание убить постоянно и не зависит от последствий... значит в их жизни смысл та есть...в отличии от наших....
я не говорю, что убийство-то, ради чего стоит жить, но веть живут же......

----------


## Blackwinged

Просто желание убить превышает, и даже заглушает страх быть непойманным.

----------


## sinbound

Хех, вот, у меня желание уничтожить человечество (не мир, а именно человечество) даже сильнее, чем желание умереть самому. Человек - паразит, везде гадит, уничтожает природу, мучает животных. Проблема в том, что уничтожить человечество гораздо сложнее, чем себя.

Всем читать Маргарет Этвуд "Орикс и Коростель". Там описан хороший способ, я бы сам так сделал, жаль, мозгов не хватит   :Frown:  

А вот песенка на тему: http://infostore.org/info/3319249

----------


## Raz1el

> Хех, вот, у меня желание уничтожить человечество (не мир, а именно человечество) даже сильнее, чем желание умереть самому. Человек - паразит, везде гадит, уничтожает природу, мучает животных. Проблема в том, что уничтожить человечество гораздо сложнее, чем себя.


 Аха, ну да... и естееееественно сам ты не мусоришь на улице и на природе... Я конечно тоже люблю природу и животных, но как не печально тоже мусорю, и все мы мусорим и загрязняем природу. И все мы люди и на пол ставки паразиты. 
А с тем что уничтожить себя легче чем человечество я не согласен... Ибо своя жизнь дороже чем жизни каких то там людишек которых ты даже в глаза не видел! а себя мешают убить те же банальные инстинкты, так что... себя то сложнее уничтожить.

----------


## fucka rolla

> 2Raz1el - какое твоё дело до чужих грехов??Это совсем не твоё дело,это ИХ дело..


 вот это уже не смешно....я не отвечаю за Raz1el-а, но вот этот вопрос нельзя без внимания оставлять...
безразличие и зацикливание на *своих делах*-то что тебе приемлимо?
меня раздражает выражение любова нейтралитета.... по моему нейтральным оставаться некогда нельзя...оставаясь таковым, выражая безразличие ко всему, кроме того, что касается тебя значит быть пассивным соучастником..
у всех должно быть свое мнение по поводу всего.... у каждого есть права судить...хотя бы со своей точки зрения...  а судить о терактах с твоей точки зрения, мне кажется, не правельным...потому, как чтобы судить нада знать то, что судиш....терраристы не тупые и не маньяки....и убивают они не изза желания убить...и это не религиозные фанаты( хотя особо тупые могут и изза религии)...

----------


## Raz1el

Хе...не обратил внимание на этот вопрос.. но отвечу:
Мне не безразлично в каком мире я живу, а мир - это прежде всего люди которые кругом находятся. И грехи этих людей тоже мне не безразличны, ибо этими грехами наполняется жизнь,и они влияют на события в этой самой жизни на так сказать атмосферу,настроение и так далее...  Полностью согласен с Fucka rolla,йтральным оставатся глупо - на мой вгляд это проявление слабости и нерешительности!

----------


## fucka rolla

пора вроде новое дыхание теме открыть...
могут-ли массовые самоубийства означать *забирание с собой*?

  900 человек одновременно 

    Самое массовое самоубийство произошло 18 ноября 1978 года, когда в Джонстауне (Гайана) покончили с собой более 900 последователей руководителя культа "Народный храм" Джима Джонса. Этот случай признали самым массовым религиозным самоубийством прошлого века. 

  В России вспышка самоубийств на религиозной почве наблюдалась в 1999 году в станице Старо-Величковской Краснодарского края - в течение года там 14 подростков свели счеты с жизнью. При этом в станице живет всего 15 тысяч человек, и прежде было 1-2 случая самоубийства в год. Оказалось, что эта станица два года была подвержена активному воздействию секты "Свидетели Иеговы". Все 14 самоубийц имели контакты с сектой. 

  Массовые самоубийства зафиксированы не только на религиозной почве, но и политики. К примеру, в первые шестьмесяцев 2003 года в Китае свели счеты с жизнью более 1250 функционеров Коммунистической партии. Ученые признали, что небывало высокий уровень смертности среди членов китайской Компартии и чиновников стал прямым следствием кампании по борьбе с коррупцией, объявленной новым президентом Китая Ху Цзиньтао после прихода к власти.

----------


## Raz1el

хм, я думаю нет, ибо ведь один не тянет другого мол "давай чувак пошли, бери Васю, Петю и  Колю, убьемся" они сообща,единогласно это делают.. тем более что под влиянием секты. Я ваще не врубаю кому нахрен надо вот создавать такие тупые секты, чтобы народ умирал, где смысл?!  Даже  выгоды с этого никакой нету организаторам.
Тут 2 варианта, либо они больные на голову, либо все таки Бог и Дьявол существуют и эти челы одержимы дьяволом.

----------


## fucka rolla

так та руководители сект и религиозных культов вместе с остальными в *путь* отправляются....так, что и получается, что с собой забирают, предварительно подтолкнув к этому...

----------


## УбейсяВеником

до чего дошли.... секты.... мою подругу ( это было сравнительно давно, в школе) ставили на учет в пнд за су. правда не знаю зачем, это не преступление, но факт остается фактом. ну так вот, эти гады в прокуратуре способны рассиатривать только 2 варианта: несчастная лЫбовь и секта. причем в прок. она пришла в голубенькой кофточке и джинсиках, примерная теффачка мля,сказали что она сектантка, т.к. вся в чёрном ходит! им ваще по-мойму пофиг, кто ты, что ты, всех под одну гребенку.

----------


## UnLike

Бредддд...заберать всех с собой....пля такми любям не сюда надо, а  втераристическое общество....бред... не кто не может судить человека...пусть я оосознал свои грехи, другой же нет...я не буду его за это осуждать, он всервно ничего не поймёт.

----------


## fucka rolla

> Бредддд...заберать всех с собой....пля такми любям не сюда надо, а  втераристическое общество....бред... не кто не может судить человека...пусть я оосознал свои грехи, другой же нет...я не буду его за это осуждать, он всервно ничего не поймёт.


 ты эта про кого? каким людям не нада сюда? мы сдесь ваще та не наклонности наши рассматриваем, а проблему эту обсуждаем. и ваще, анлайк!!! обьясни ка нам самую суть....разницу, так сказать, между темами *забиру с собой....* и *каждому страшно умирать одному*.... собственно разници та и нет между подговариванием кого та уйти с собой и насильными способами этого...

----------


## fucka rolla

а веть на конце той недели сотрудник неких структур изза отказа баярыни своей таки вышел на улицу с ножом кухонным.....и приговорил трех прохожих..двух женщин и парня......а потом дошла очередь до неудачной попытки самоубийства......
видать не тока религиозные культы и маньяки с собой забирают.....
ревность господа и обида!
собственно, обида та и карейца того заставила 33 однокашника отправить.....

из журнала....
Власти Вьетнама обвинили лидеров запрещенной буддистской секты Хоа Хоа в том, что на митинге, проведенном ими в Хо Ши Мине в середине марта, они планировали массовые самоубийства. 
На передвижение одного из лидеров секты Ле Куанг Лиема наложены ограничения. Сообщается, что 17 марта Ле, которому уже за 80, арестовали и избили сотрудники службы безопасности. 

Члены секты, находящиеся в эмиграции, утверждают, что митинг в Хо Ши Мине был мирной демонстрацией за свободу вероисповедания. 

Сообщается, что некоторые женщины, участвовавшие в демонстрации, имели при себе куски хлопчатобумажной материи, пропитанные бензином. 

По сообщению представителей секты, находящихся в США, одна из членов организации, директор женской лиги Нгуен Тхи Тху действительно подожгла себя и в итоге погибла, но это было через два дня после митинга. Нгуен покончила с собой в знак протеста против ареста лидера секты. 

Религиозная свобода "под угрозой" 



Тху покончила самоубийством

В феврале Ле и три других религиозных лидера сформировали Вьетнамский межконфессиональный совет, целью которого является укрепление свободы вероисповедания. 

В начале марта были введены ограничения на передвижение одного из них, католического священника Тадеуса Нгуен Ван Ли. Такое указание поступило от властей после того, как он призвал конгресс США не ратифицировать торговое соглашение с Вьетнамом из-за нарушения в этой стране прав человека. 

Хоа Хао - необуддистская секта, включающая элементы буддизма, анимизма и конфуцианства. 

По утверждению ее сторонников, во Вьетнаме проживает четыре миллиона членов секты. Уже в течение длительного времени они жалуются на преследования со стороны властей. 

может имеет место провокация со стороны властей, других людей или обстоятельств, а не отсутствие разума и человечности со стороны некоторых сект и людей в частности?

----------


## Ведьма

Многие из них годами терпели издевательства одноклассников... и в конце-концов отомстили..

----------


## Misanthropia

> дак зачем забирать с собой? страх умиреть одному и тихо или желание отомстить за то, что раньше не замечали?


 Ну вот вы и сами неплохо все объяснили. А откуда столько гуманизма? Если люди такие хорошие - что ж вы по суицид форумам шныряете? Может если бы у нас была разрешена торговля оружием я поступил бы также.
КО ВСЕМ:
ЕСЛИ ЛЮДИ ХОРОШИЕ - ЧТО ВАС ЗАСТАВЛЯЕТ ЛЕЗЬТ В ПЕТЛЮ/РЕЗАТЬ ВЕНЫ/ГЛОТАТЬ СНОТВОРНОЕ? ОБЩАЛИСЬ БЫ В РЕАЛЕ С ХОРОШИМИ ЛЮДЬМИ А НЕ НА ФОРУМАХ САМОУБИЙЦ. ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСНО УСЛЫШАТЬ ОТВЕТЫ.

----------


## Геката

А если в реале ты никому не  нужен?

----------


## NoNaMe

Ты всегда кому-то нужен, как бесплатная рабочая сила и халява, но суть в том, что тебе такие люди не нужны.

----------


## bugfly

Интересная тема, вставлю и свои 5 копеек.
Мне кажется что всё очень просто - человек был унижет в той или иной степени на работе в школе и т.д., причём дело не в том что он был доведён до самоубийства таким отношением, нет! Просто человек проснулся, он понял что так дальше жить нельзя, что он не живёт ради себя, а тратит жизнь на систему.

Чтобы стало понятно что значит тратить жизнь на систему приведу один из примеров: вот допустим вы в школе уходите на каникулы, а вам говорят всем в июне ехать в такой-то пионерлагерь, собирать там картошку. Официальная постановка такая, что вроде как поедете отдохнёте и колхозу заодно поможете, сил наберётесь и прочая чепуха. В данном случае есть несколько вариантов:
1) Человеку всёравно - раз сказали, значит поеду, так надо и т.д.
2) Человеку это нравится - ура лагерь, картошка, девчонки и т.д.
3) Человеку это не нравится, но он угрюмо идёт ибо так сказали, значит надо и мучается.
4) Инаконец наш вариант - Человеку это не нравится и он не хочет ехать, он встаёт поперёк дороги и говорит: я не поеду, мне это не нужно, у меня другие планы.
Тутже, заметьте, тутже и это главное, появляется какой-нить начальник или активист, в нашем случае училка и говорит все едут и ты поедешь, знаешь сколько путёвка стоит, а ты ещё отказываешься, так надо, не ты первый, не ты последний, тебе ещё понравится и т.д.

Так вот, это пока мы дети, против нас вроде бы такие ненавязчивые угнетения в пользу всяких системных общих установок, нас с детства начинают строить по системе, так как выгодно системе, чтоб все строем ходили, рабов короче готовят.

Позже это муштра усугубляется и мы постепенно превращаемся в рабов, чем дальше - тем больше, например, никто практически уже не задаёт вопросов почему рабочий день 8 часов, почему я так мало получаю, почему отпуск такой маленький и т.д. Все послушно находят у себя в голове, втемяшенные туда системой ответы - потому что все так, и у всех так, ничего не ты первый, не ты последний, тебе ещё понравится!!!

Так вот герой нашей темы, кто раньше, кто позже, понимают, что система - враг человека и пытаются уйти от её влияния, но им не дают, родители детей говорят всё тоже - все в школе учатся, пройдёт, потерпи, работникам на работе говорят - сегодня зарплата к сожалению задерживается, но ничего, а завтра нужно на дежурство выйти, ну ничего всё образуется.

Когда, где образуется, в этой системе, да нихрена, никогда этого не будет!

Наш герой делает этот вывод и пытается жить без системы, сам, если ему это удаётся, то всё нормально, но если нет, он, загнанный в угол, в полной апатии думает что выхода нет, но ничего, раз выхода нет, так и терять уже нечего, по крайней мере он отомстит тем кто его так заботливо опекал всё это время!
Вот собственно и ответ!
Просто человек проснулся и осознал в куче какого дерьма он сидит, и мы с вами, мы тоже проснулись, но в отличии от него мы никого не виним.

----------


## Боярд

Похоже на правду..
Вот Вы и пытаетесь уйти от системы с помощью Зеланда?)

----------


## bugfly

*Боярд*  Естественно! Что может быть лучьше, чем жить как ты хочешь, без ограничений!

----------


## Боярд

Ага, вперед)

----------


## Анн@

> двое учащихся -гомосексуалиста взорвав столовую отправились по кабинетам, расстреливая однокласников. затем убив себя.=


 Немного напомнило фильм "Класс", только там по другому было  :Smile:

----------


## astalavista333

жалко что иран ещё незапустили ядерные ракеты надо разрешыть им делать ядерное оружие

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Зря вы так на США... А касательно корейца и иже с ним, очень даже может быть, что те кого он расстреливал, совершали такие действия по отношения к нему, которые были одним из причинных следствий этого расстрела. Если так, то уместно сказать,что зло порождает зло.

----------


## Rum

Эти примеры слишком различны на самом деле.
Расстрелы в школах - отдельная тема. Тут изначально планируется убийство, а не самоубийство. Это дооолгая-долгая история. Почитайте те же "Девятнадцать минут" Джоди Пиколт об этом.
Другое же дело - когда хочешь покончить с собой и заодно прихватить знакомых/друзей. Мне это знакомо, хотя все эти мысли у меня были из раздела "бред", но тем не менее было) Сейчас уже не могу вспомнить и объяснить почему

----------


## jangar

естественно месть . а невинные ... они всегда гибнут . хтя и говорят что невиновных нет .

----------


## Melissa

будь я муслим-шахид, стала бы набирать в клуб по интересам исключительно из суицид сообществ. идеальные террористы  :Wink:

----------


## Alies

Бред это всё. Проснувшиеся, система и прочее. Система не существовала бы, если бы толпа в ней не нуждалась. Всегда есть те кто принимает решения и несет за них ответственность, и те кто любыми методами хочет уйти от выбора и решений и пускает сопли как все плохо. Все эти суицыдники , которые шмаляют в классе, а потом убивают себя - это психоз, когда подсознательные страхи, сомнения, нерешенные проблемы переваливают за точку кипения. БАЦ! И все перед вами уже не Вася Пупкин - школьник, которого все чмыряли, а убийца, насмотревшийся телевизора и игрушек. Я не беру сейчас в расчет взрослых, у которых зачастую - это холодный расчет кого  и как убить, а именно школьники, у которых психика очень подвижна и которые зачастую не могут найти первопричину своих бед, они импульсивны и когда они слетают с катушек они поступают как их любимые герои, т.е  убивают. Вот где вы видели сейчас в фильмах или играх мирное решение проблем через диалог  и анализ? Вот и имеем агрошкольников. А насчет "проснувшихся"... они не кончают жизнь самоубийством, они меняют свою жизнь. Если ты можешь действительно ПОНЯТЬ как и через что действует Система, то ты способен это обойти. Все остальное сопли и оправдание собственной никчемности и нежелание перемен. Массу устраивает как они живут.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Бред это всё. Проснувшиеся, система и прочее. Система не существовала бы, если бы толпа в ней не нуждалась. Всегда есть те кто принимает решения и несет за них ответственность, и те кто любыми методами хочет уйти от выбора и решений и пускает сопли как все плохо. Все эти суицыдники , которые шмаляют в классе, а потом убивают себя - это психоз, когда подсознательные страхи, сомнения, нерешенные проблемы переваливают за точку кипения. БАЦ! И все перед вами уже не Вася Пупкин - школьник, которого все чмыряли, а убийца, насмотревшийся телевизора и игрушек. Я не беру сейчас в расчет взрослых, у которых зачастую - это холодный расчет кого  и как убить, а именно школьники, у которых психика очень подвижна и которые зачастую не могут найти первопричину своих бед, они импульсивны и когда они слетают с катушек они поступают как их любимые герои, т.е  убивают. Вот где вы видели сейчас в фильмах или играх мирное решение проблем через диалог  и анализ? Вот и имеем агрошкольников. А насчет "проснувшихся"... они не кончают жизнь самоубийством, они меняют свою жизнь. Если ты можешь действительно ПОНЯТЬ как и через что действует Система, то ты способен это обойти. Все остальное сопли и оправдание собственной никчемности и нежелание перемен. Массу устраивает как они живут.


 Согласен с тобой. В каком всё таки ужасном мире мы с тобой живём!!! Все эти неформалы, готы, эморыла, суицидники их чмырят, а они потом хотят убить агрессоров. И с этими недочеловеками нам с тобой приходится жить, подвергать себя любимого опасности, а вдруг кто нибудь ничего лучше не придумает как издохнуть в поле нашего зрения и нам придётся увидеть всё это, мир после этого перестанет быть прежним. для нас для обывателей главное чтобы что? пожрать посрать потрахаться ну и немножко духовного развития (погордится), а если кто то не в себе то так ему и надо, сам виноват.

----------


## Alies

Я где-то упоминала о неформальных группах? Нет к чему ты их сюда приплел не понятно. Неформалы чхать хотели на то что им говорят цивили, зачастую пока на них сильно не наезжают они никого не трогают.  У них своя Система и они зачастую более терпимы к остальным, но и среди них встречаются люди-говно. И кстати они то же живут в стране и подчиняются в глобальном смысле системе ты где нибудь видел гота или эмо "в полном боевом облачении" призывающего массы не платить налоги иразобрать заводы загрязняющие окружающую среду? У них своя микросистема внутри большей системы.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Я где-то упоминала о неформальных группах? призывающего массы не платить налоги иразобрать заводы загрязняющие окружающую среду?


 А я где то упоминал заводы и человеческие массы загрязняющие окружающую атмосферу? :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------

